# advice needed on winter touring



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

I am very new to motorhoming (just picked up an Autotrail cheyenne 696G a week ago). We live up on the north coast of scotland so the opportunities to use the van for odd days are great.
Intend to take it out tomorrow for a few days but i have concerns when reading the manuals that came with the van. They all mention draining systems etc whenever there is frost, especially for protecting the water heater and pump. 
What does everyone else do when they want to keep their van 'ready for action' during the winter months? Also, what about if you are out wild camping and its is a frosty night - are you meant to drain down the system?! 
Any advice greatly received


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

don't know about the water system layout of an Autotrail, so maybe what I say is not suitable for you. Because my Eura Mobil is fully winter proof, means it has all water and waste water installations in an insulated and heated double floor. 

When not using my van in times of frost I distinguish between 2 modes:

1. "Shut Down": All tanks and pipes are drained, taps and valves open, 2 windows slightly open for ventilation against moisture. 

2. "Stand By": Water tank 100% full, pump off. Heating on with thermostat set to 10° centigrade. All windows closed. 

To wake it up from Stand By I just turn up the heating to 18-20° about 12 hours prior to departure and switch on the fridge. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi

We have a Hymer and go away about twice a month. We do drain down if there is any chance of frost - it doesn't take long, just two taps to turn and water drains away. Need to put the taps in the central position and leave in the on position so they, or the pipes, don't crack. It does take longer to fill the system back up as you need to fill the boiler and let water pass through to get rid of air.

Can't help with wild camping as we don't wild camp when it is frosty, I would think that is you keep the heating on this would prevent the problem.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

We have camped in the arctic circle and Russia at temperatures varying from minus 6 to plus 45. You will have no problems if your using the van but if it is laid up for a couple of weeks it is best to drain the boiler and tank and leave the taps open.

If it does freeze it could cost you dearly!


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello Stephen,
We have an Autotrail Appache and previous to that a Cheyenne, we camp all year around and have just got home from Cornwal where it was down to freezing a few nights. I have had a 12v heating element fitted to my fresh water tank that will come on and off to keep the water just above freezing but you really need an electric hook up to leave it on all night, the waste is no problem as you can leave that open and drain into a bucket if that cold. If it is really cold say -3 or down lower then you have a very good heater, either electric (if on hookup) or gas but personally i dont like using any gas heater when sleeping. We have had nights where it has been down to -12 and never had a problem, just make sure you have some good warm sleeping bags.


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Forgot to say, always drain down if you are not using the van in winter and make sure you are level when doing it but if you are using it then you shouldnt need to drain down as long as you have some heat.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Wouldnt leave the fresh water tank full while standing

The advice from water boards is only to 'store' water for three (3) days

We have seen a fungie or black algie start to grow in water cans left part filled within 5 days

We always drain down as said above & lave bth taps & drink cocks open

It doesnt take too long to refill. First connect up the mains & start the fridge. then start the tank filling, then continue putting in any food etc
By wich time the water tank should be full

Oh for winter use put a small fan heater in the van as you start up the fridge


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Just come back from a few days wild camping up here in the north of scotland - wonderful. No frost to test out the theories. Will take on board all the advice - thanks again.

Stephen


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Cheyenne 696G*

Hi
I have just orderd a 696G, how has yours been for you? Are you pleased with it ar ethere any problems that advanced warning would help me with.

Thanks

Luigi


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jamiemilly

I have the CI Riviera, fresh water tank is in-board, waste is under the floor, just after i got the Mh decided to give it a winter test out, Inverness area, with a temp down to -5*C, I fired up the water boiler and left it on all night, and left the heating on low, in the morning there was 50 mm of snow on the roof, and the roads a sheet of ice, no trouble, I stayed a few extra days, found the places that required draught proofing, as for the wast tank, this was kept empty, or with a little salt in it, 

It only takes me about 30 mins to load up, basic food, and long life milk, are stored in the MH, load up with 50 ltrs of water, razor, towels etc live in the MH, but on return all water is drained down and taps open, 

I do fit an extra battery in the winter, (100 watt solar panel fitted) but if going north of scotland or around Shetland, in Dec/Jan I do take a 1000w gen set, due to lack of sunshine, (sun rise 0900hrs sun set 1500hrs) trouble is with thick cloud, at this latitude you may not even see the sun in Dec/Jan.

Have fun
Colin


----------

